# free software just like VCE



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello there,

I am preparing for the CCNA exam. I cannot afford purchasing VCE so searching some freeware software just like VCE for online testing practice. I am running short of time so please help me ASAP.

Regards.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

VCE is used to deliver braindump content - illegal collections of questions stolen from the live exam. I would recommend that you avoid using any such materials to study for certification exams, as using them is expressly prohibited by Cisco, Microsoft, CompTIA, and every other major certification provider in existence. If you're suspected of using them, you can be decertified for life. Not worth it... stick with trustworthy training materials.


----------

